# Zwei Spalten auslesen und als eine ausgeben



## Mr. FISHMAN (29. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne bei Access in einer Abfrage 2 Spalten auslesen und sie
hintereinander, als wäre es eine Spalte ausgeben.
Es ist so das ich hier in meiner Firma alle Drucker erfassen musste
und an manchen PC's sind noch zweite angeschlossen.
Wenn ich dann aber aufgelistet haben möchte wieviele Drucker
wir haben, müssen ja die 2. auch ganz normal mit dazu.
Ist soetwas möglich?

- Danke -

Gruß MrFISHMAN


----------



## vop (29. April 2004)

Ja, du mußt eine Verkettung der beiden Spalten vornehmen

SELECT
  Spalte1 || Spalte2 as NeuerName from TABELLE

Kenne allerdings nicht die Access-Syntax

der Operator || ist bspw. Oracle-Syntax.

In MySql verwendest du Funktionen

Select
Concat(Spalte1,Spalte2) as NeuerName from Tabelle

vop


----------



## Movera (30. April 2004)

Hallo,


leider kann ich auch nur sagen, wie das mit Oracle geht. Ob Access sowas beherrscht mußt Du einfach probieren:

SELECT Spalte1 from TABELLE
union
SELECT Spalte2 from TABELLE


Grüße aus Hamburg 
Movera (falls jemand einen Job für mich hat - bitte melden)


----------



## JoanaDoe (29. Dezember 2005)

Super! UNION ALL - Genau das suche ich schon seit Tagen.
Jegliche Verknuepfungen ausprobiert: Join, kart. Produkt, +, ||, OR, AND, 
unterschiedliche Klammerungen... Auf UNION bin ich gar nicht gekommen. 

Vielen Dank
JD


----------



## hikeda_ya (5. April 2006)

versuche es doch mal mit


```
SELECT [Spalte1] & [Spalte2 AS Spalte3 FROM Tabelle;
```


----------

